# Parque de la Exposición - Lima



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Un breve paseo por este simpático parque ubicado en el centro de la ciudad. Son parte de este varias construcciones contruídas para eventos en Lima, como la Exposición Internacional, para lo que fue inaugurado en 1872, y el centenario de la independencia del Perú. Este parque fue remodelado por completo y reinaugurado a fines de los 90 luego de décadas de abandono.

Comienzo por una de sus piezas centrales, la Fuente China. Fue donada por la colonia de ese país residente en el Perú con motivo del centenario.

































Una partecita del ex edificio del Minsiterio de Transportes (futuro Museo Metropolitano de Lima)...








Otro edificio en la esquina de wilson y 28 de Julio:










Monumento y fuente en honor a la obra de Ricardo Palma...










Una casona al frente...










Pabellón Morisco:



















Faltan más fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheveres las fotos. Ese parque es uno de mis favoritos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakan, sin duda este parque es un respiro dentro de tooodo el Centro de Lima, el acercamiento a las estatuas de la fuente china te quedò genial. Salu2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muy lindo parque; siempre es una delicia entrar y estar un buen rato allí alimentando a los patos, admirando las estatuas y bueno, desesperándose para que por fin se inaugure el Museo Metropolitano.
Hasta ahora recuerdo la primera vez que entré hace 10 años y le pedí un autógrafo a César Hildebrandt!!!!!!
En fin, buenas fotos y espero más.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jaja...

Te diste una escapada (y nada menos que al centro) en tu semana de parcialísimos. Bien ahí...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Es lindo este parque!!! La fuente china es para babear xD! :drool:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

me encanta el parque,,,y las bien trabajadas estatuas,, es un pulmon verde cerca del centro historico,,q es algo q tanto necesita.
el alrededor es bacan ,,mas no el lado de la via expresa,,fuera del edificio del sencico..hay playas de estacionamiento,empresas de transporte huachafas..etc
el grass se ve bien cuidado,, debe estar prohibido andar por ahi,, segun las fotos; no vi ninguna parejita "acaramelada" sobre el .

una vez mas, buen trabajo roberto


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

El parque es interesante aunque esta algo descuidado. Es la impresion de la ultima vez que pase por ahi.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonito parque. Alguien me dijo que por la fuente china era antes un óvalo y pasaba por ahi una avenida. Eso es cierto? (Eden?)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> Muy bonito parque. Alguien me dijo que por la fuente china era antes un óvalo y pasaba por ahi una avenida. Eso es cierto? (Eden?)


Hasta el 99, año en que se remodeló el parque, el paseo principal era una calle abierta al tránsito vehicular y si, la plazuela de la fuente china era un ovalito. Andrade la convirtió en un paseo peatonal.

El parque es chévere pero lo que no me gusta mucho es el elemento que lo frecuenta. Hay gente que simplemente no sabe lo que es cuidar sus propias vidas, mucho menos un parque público.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La fuente China, es uno de los monumentos más hermosos de nuestra querida Lima


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Ese parque siempre se ve muy bien. 

Sin embargo, como que esas cintas de seguridad en el Pabellón Morisco ya están por demasiado tiempo. ¿Hay alguna restauración en el lugar? Si fuera así se ve que están tardando demasiado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Esas cintas están ahí desde el 2004. 

:lol:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

me encanta el Parque de la Exposicion.. pero cuando no hay gente. 

lindas fotos Roberto .. no tienes fotos del MALI???

ah, las cintas del Pabellon Morisco.. mmm creo que desde el 2004 la que cierra el paso a las escaleras, y desde el año pasado las que cierran el paso x el primer nivel.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

me gusta bastante ese parque junto al parque de la reserva


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

J Block said:


> ^^ Esas cintas están ahí desde el 2004.
> 
> :lol:


Lamentable ah.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Pero tampoco se puede esperar mucho, ps...ya sabes.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Esta muy interesante el paruqe, esta bien cuidado y esa fuente lo complementea.. y la zona alrededor de esta ta increible


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios!!



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Jaja...
> 
> Te diste una escapada (y nada menos que al centro) en tu semana de parcialísimos. Bien ahí...


Oye, lee! jajaja dicen setiembre, las tomé hace 2 semanas 



darioperu said:


> El parque es interesante aunque esta algo descuidado. Es la impresion de la ultima vez que pase por ahi.


Es porque va muuucha gente, incluso un día de semana, sobre todo "parejitas acarameladas" jajaja



J Block said:


> Hasta el 99, año en que se remodeló el parque, el paseo principal era una calle abierta al tránsito vehicular y si, la plazuela de la fuente china era un ovalito. Andrade la convirtió en un paseo peatonal.


No sabía que alguna vez fue una calle =0



dra.naths said:


> lindas fotos Roberto .. no tienes fotos del MALI???


Me vas a detestar un poco, no fui por esa parte, porque no me podía alejar del grupo así nomás y estuve por menos de media hora 

Ahora sí, continúo con más fotos...

Más del Pabellón Morisco:

















Pabellón Bizantino, construído también con motivo del centenario de la República.








La cabaña:

















Edificios alrededor:

















Otra vez la Fuente China (me afano )










:cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

dra.naths said:


> *me encanta el Parque de la Exposicion.. pero cuando no hay gente. *
> 
> lindas fotos Roberto .. no tienes fotos del MALI???
> 
> ah, las cintas del Pabellon Morisco.. mmm creo que desde el 2004 la que cierra el paso a las escaleras, y desde el año pasado las que cierran el paso x el primer nivel.


Jajajaja a mi también! Un día caí por ahí muy temprano, alrededor de las 10am cuando no había casi nada de gente y yo feliz! 

Lamentablemente muchas de las personas que por ahí transitan no le dan el mejor trato/cuidado siendo un parque tan lindo con monumentos bravazos como la fuente china, el pabellón morisco o el bizantino.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Interesante detalle al que te refieres!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Dentro de mi, tenìa la esperanza d que le hubieras tomado fotos al Pabellòn Japonès, es muuy bonito, muchos no le dan mucha bola .... pero las veces que voy siempre me gusta pasar por ahi ... no se .. me gusta mucho ... me da la sensaciòn que va a salir algun personaje de anime ...jajaja. Salu2


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

jajaja. io de ninha pensaba q ahi vivia Inochi jaja.. 
aunque creo q faltaron fotos del Jardin Botanico.. esta mas al fondito siguiendo por el camino del pabellon japones.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

el letreo de Polvos Azules dando mal aspecto como siempre, se mudó del río donde daba mal aspecto para dar mal aspecto en otro sitiohno:

El parque está muy bonito, quizás falta más cuidado a esas casitas antiguas con techo de tejas negro, se ven sucias y abandonadas. En general está muy bien es especial las áreas verdes :banana:​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por los comentarios! Es verdad que el recorrido no es muy completo, como lo indiqué al comienzo, por haber estado poco tiempo. Si alguna vez tengo la oportunidad de cubrir por completo este parque, no duden que se los mostraré


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Marvey21 said:


> el letreo de Polvos Azules dando mal aspecto como siempre, se mudó del río donde daba mal aspecto para dar mal aspecto en otro sitiohno:
> 
> El parque está muy bonito, quizás falta más cuidado a esas casitas antiguas con techo de tejas negro, se ven sucias y abandonadas. En general está muy bien es especial las áreas verdes :banana:​




Jajajaja, si pues Polvos azules haciendo siempre de las suyas.

Aunque debo admitir que fui ahora que estuve en Lima y me he sorprendido de lo seguro que està.

Es mas, todo el centro me ha parecido mucho mas seguro.

Bellas tus fotos Robert.... lindos los detalles y el trabajo de tomarlas diò su fruto. Este es un bello trhead!​


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Me había perdido este paseo, muy buenas las fotos. No conozco el parque tan bien como debería. Definitivamente necesita un poco más de cuidado, pero dentro de lo que cabe.... Siempre que paso por las avenidas adyacentes veo que está bien utilizado y repleta de gente. Más parques así se necesitan en esta parte de la ciudad. Gracias, Roberto.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Yo hasta ahora no entiendo cómo no se escapan las gallinas de Guinea....

Y ese monumento, ¿a quién representa?


----------



## erikzito (Jun 28, 2007)

A mi me gustaba el jardín japonés, de cuando fui hace añooooos, era hermnoso... ahora está lleno de piedras pintadas :s


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> Yo hasta ahora no entiendo cómo no se escapan las gallinas de Guinea....
> 
> Y ese monumento, ¿a quién representa?


Limeñito, eres muy gracioso :lol:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

bacan las fotos.


----------

